# Seriously



## Jfaass (Nov 1, 2020)

Looking for property! Butts county and surrounding counties. I’ve had a hard time finding property these past 2 years. Let me know if any leads


----------



## Jfaass (Nov 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Jfaass (Nov 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JimmyD (Dec 6, 2020)

Good luck- I’ve been looking for a couple of years in Butts - jasper also


----------



## Jfaass (Dec 29, 2020)

Bump


----------

